# Where Is The Mecca Of Mma?



## atheistpriest (May 19, 2011)

there are lots of argument to bad had. JAPAN= first successful mma productions and the origin of numerous martial arts. LAS VEGAS= hone of the UFC. BRAZIL= so many great fighters and the birthplace of the Gracie family. BAY AREA= an incredible amount of fighters hail from the area as well as numerous gyms. ONTARIO CANADA= most pay perview buy rate per capita and most rabid fans.

discuss


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Well you said it yourself really. Its what you find defines Mecca? Is it the most fans ? or the most gyms and best gyms ? 

If the most and best gyms id say Las Vegas 

If the most fans then Canada, Toronto or Montreal


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Las Vegas is the fight capital of the world.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Toronto Canada.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This has been brought up before, the problem is there is no single area. It really depends on your definition. 

For me it is currently Vegas. More fighters and fans travel to Vegas for fights than anywhere else. While places put up huge numbers in attendance there is no real count of visitors vs locals (within a few hours drive of the venue). Vegas has consistently put up huge numbers for several years now even when Vegas as a whole has seen a decline in visitors.


----------



## Fabian (Jun 14, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> This has been brought up before, the problem is there is no single area. It really depends on your definition.
> 
> For me it is currently Vegas. More fighters and fans travel to Vegas for fights than anywhere else. While places put up huge numbers in attendance there is no real count of visitors vs locals (within a few hours drive of the venue). Vegas has consistently put up huge numbers for several years now even when Vegas as a whole has seen a decline in visitors.



Agree


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegas or Japan.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canada, Toronto.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Right now..... Toronto.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I think this is one of the most hotly debated topics in the sport. One which I think needs a legitimate answer. 

I think the true location of the Mecca of MMA depends on how you define a Mecca. 

Is it A) The aggressiveness and per person number of MMA fans in a location. Or is it B) The number of MMA fighters in a location. Is it C) THe number of MMA gyms in a given location. Or is it D) The location of MMA leader economically. 

I think the truest way to tell is to look at the real Mecca. Most people don't live in Mecca in Sauid Arabia, they go on pilgrimage there. In this way we have to look at where most people GO to see MMA. For this reason I believe Las Vegas is the MMA Mecca (unless the couch counts!).


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

vilify said:


> Las Vegas is the fight capital of the world.


This actually really bugs me , for the simple reason that Boxing's rules were written and published in London so i hate the way that American's took it upon themselves to adopt this notion. 

Ill give credit to Las Vegas as the Mecca of MMA but for boxing i think London is its home.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thought about this some more...

Canada, Toronto - still no. 1.

But...the real MMA MECCA should be considered the *ONLINE STREAMS*, that people use to watch MMA!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

limba said:


> Thought about this some more...
> 
> Canada, Toronto - still no. 1.
> 
> But...the real MMA MECCA should be considered the *ONLINE STREAMS*, that people use to watch MMA!


LOL i can imagine Dana White reading something like this and literally going off on an F bomb rant , lorretta Hunt style. 

But i actually agree now come to think of it , about Canada they are mad for MMA over there.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Brazil: Its where it all came from!


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

My winner was Vegas. California was a close second somehow.

Attributes of Mecca I considered:



> 1. One of two cities where the Qu'ran was released
> 2. Considered the holiest Muslim city
> 3. Home to the Kaaba, the most sacred site in Islam.
> 4. It's the Qibla - the direction Muslims must face Mecca to pray each day (many answers to why)
> 5. Non-Muslims may not enter the city


1. Like the Qu'ran, the unified rules have two homes: first sanctioned in New Jersey, but developed by California

2. Vegas is the holiest MMA city, with apologies to London and entire countries of Brazil and Japan. No, Greg Jackson, it is not Albuquerque.

3. Vegas has replicas of everything, so I have to lean towards Vegas on #3. The Gracie Museum, however, is in California. That gets 1/2 a point. 

4. This is a hard attribute to consider. I think references to fight streams and the web are appropriate. California gets a little bump for DARPA, skunk works, the early net, silicon valley and silicon city (where silicon is used in other important ways to benefit mankind). 

5. This one is tough. Cali was making a push from literally nowhere. They axed Chael Sonnen's license for a long time in a blow to all sufferers of hypogonadism. But California is a very diverse and open-minded place. It is where Jed Clampet wanted to be. Granted they are also a bunch of smelly hippies, but that's another story. 

Vegas also welcomes everyone--until you're out of money. Then even the women will not talk to you. I know little of the welcoming nature of places like Brazil or Japan, but I do know the USA does not immigration policies or entry requirements that are very friendly to citizens of many countries. A city in the United States has to get this attribute.


----------

